# Sony PS2 Controller to PC USB Adapter



## neerajvohra (May 21, 2010)

I am unable to find "Sony PS2 Controller to PC USB Adapter" in any shops in newdelhi...I need to purchase this adapter..please let me know if its available in any shops in new delhi..or online ??

You can check more information about the controller @youtube
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2frYY8VyXs&feature=related


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 12, 2010)

I finally found one but it said PS2 to PS3/PC converter on it but the shopkeeper said the price was abt Rs 450 so I gave up the idea of buying one.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 12, 2010)

Debu_013 said:


> I finally found one but it said PS2 to PS3/PC converter on it but the shopkeeper said the price was abt Rs 450 so I gave up the idea of buying one.



you should search for ps2 to usb convertor..I found one for 190rs..though its mrp was 250...and I think its worth it rather than purchasing rumble pad of logitech worth 2k.


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey can u tell me the location of the shop where u found it.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 15, 2010)

Delhi..wazir pur industrial market..don't remember the name of the shop..but you will find it in many shops.


----------



## bonda (Jun 21, 2010)

Dont Buy it brother..
Its total waste.. Buy adapter which comes with driver disk..
one adapter did not work in my WINDOWS 7 32 or 64bit and it worked in vista 32bit..
strange..
As i bought it for connecting a Playstation 2 Racing wheel in PC and then i sold the whole set and bought a new Logitech Racing wheel...

Best choice is for going with an Xbox 360 controller for PC...
Here in chennai it cost at Rs1100 only... its the best way to go...


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an old thread. Can anyone please tell me where can i buy one i want to use my PS2 dualshock 2 remote on pC so it need not be compatible with XBOX 360


----------

